# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Galenika's test e.

## tbjake34

Hey, guys i just orderd some gear, it is made by GALENIKA have any of you heard of this brand, I have pics but they arent clear.

----------


## bigbadbootydaddy

Can you post better pics?
I have used galenika's not that long ago and was impressed. What are your lot#'s?

----------


## testosterona

need some side pics. i can not tell a thing

----------


## MichaelCC

GALENIKA is very good test enanthate from Europe, but like the guys above told you, better pictures helps more ...
or compare it with this one:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...4&d=1116701970

----------


## AnatomicallyBlessed

galenika test, good stuff

----------


## tbjake34

michealcc i compared the pics there the same thanks for all your help guys

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Very good product

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

With Galenikas looking at photo's and comparing isn't a 100% way to check if fake or not. You have to test them on ur own, either in a lab either on ur body. If you got the real deal ( not fake or underdosed ) Test from Galenika is very good! :7up:

----------


## devil1

mmmm....lil test depos :Big Grin:

----------


## tranzit

Mmmmmm i like gals, those and iran's rock.

----------

